# Foster batch 6: group of adult cats



## Venusworld21

Lady being evicted and moving in with boyfriend who will only let her keep two of her 8 cats. *sigh*

I caught 4 of them tonight. 5 & 6 (both males) will hopefully get rounded up in the next day or two. The two they're keeping are also males, so at least I was able to get all the females and no one will be getting pregnant in the mean time.  

These guys are getting fixed next week some time (I'm giving it a few days and hoping I can catch the last two and therefore take all 6 in at once).

I've currently got two solid blacks and two gray/brown tabbies. Pictures to follow. The tabby girls are very friendly considering they've only been here two hours. 

I need name suggestions.  They came with names, but I can't remember who is who and I think they need to make a fresh start. Also, I'm not going to do a letter theme for this batch, since they aren't all babies.


----------



## Marcia

Do a letter theme: Jake, Jane, Jared, Johnny...etc.


----------



## Catmamma

Name them after celebrities' babies--North, Apple, Mabel, etc.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Good luck with the names & can't wait to hear what they are and see pictures, I'm sure they're adorable! Good luck with them! Are they afraid? or feral? I'm asking this because you use the term "catch" I hope you can save them all. :| I can't imagine anyone even thinking they could tell me I could only keep 2 of my cats. I'd kick some butt. I love all of my babies & theres no way I could choose between them, and even more so, theres no way I'd ever let go of any one of them.


----------



## dt8thd

It's really wonderful that you're taking care of these kitties, despite their owners' lousy and blase attitude towards cat ownership. Cat rescue can be pretty thankless work sometimes, so, _thank you_, on behalf of all of us who care more about other peoples' pets than the people who own them do! :roll: I'm looking forward to photos!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Name them after CF members' names or usernames...


----------



## Marcia

Catmamma said:


> Name them after celebrities' babies--North, Apple, Mabel, etc.


 Great idea: Moonbeam, Paris (Michael Jackson's daughter?)

The 20 Most Bizarre Celebrity Baby Names | Cracked.com


----------



## Jetlaya67

NebraskaCat said:


> Name them after CF members' names or usernames...


There are some creative ones here!


----------



## Lotu

I know you already have a Lotus Blossom...but "Lotu" is still available for one of your new ones  I 2nd the CF usernames!


----------



## Venusworld21

Finally got pictures uploaded. These are from the first night so the two boys (black ones) were still hiding from me. The two tabby girls are very friendly though, from day one. 











This is the friendlier of the two boys, who has since decided I'm not half bad. 



And this is the shy guy:


----------



## Venusworld21

They originally told me "6 cats and two kittens" and obviously everyone is relatively adult sized, but I think these two little black ones might be the "kittens." The friendlier one can't walk more than a foot now without flopping over and rolling on his back. I actually am starting to wonder if he doesn't have something neurological going on, but we'll see. He's been here less than a week, so I'll just keep an eye on him for now. I'm hoping to collect the other two today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jakiepoo

Aha the second picture of that first tabby girl made me laugh she's just like "Hey, what's up? Wanna snuggle?"


----------



## Venusworld21

If I understood the former owner correctly, the lighter of the two tabbies (the one in the picture you're talking about, jakie poo) is the mother of all of them. This lady had one cat several years ago and now she has eight. One simple surgery would have prevented that whole problem. *sigh* Not that I don't appreciate the lovely kitties currently hanging out in my garage, but there wouldn't be a "need" to help rehome six scared, homeless kitties if mom had just been snipped originally.


----------



## Venusworld21

Names!! I decided on a Christmas/holiday theme. 

Lighter tabby: Noel
Darker Tabby: Merry
Smaller black one (kitten, I think. Maybe 8-10 months old): Jingles
Larger shy black one: Snowdrop


No luck yet catching the other one(s). Hopefully soon. The girls are going up tomorrow to be snipped. The boys have an appointment on January 8th (they couldn't get everyone in all at once and I didn't want to wait on the girls in case they're already pregnant). Once they're healed from their surgeries, they'll be looking for their new homes.


----------



## Lotu

Cute names-very festive


----------



## Heather72754

Yes, great names. I had a chuckle at Snowdrop for a black cat lol.


----------



## Venusworld21

Yes, I like ironic names.  I had a 150 lb dog growing up (shepherd/rottweiler mix) named Koinu which translates as "small dog."


----------



## Venusworld21

We caught the last one! So I now have a new little boy who needs a holiday/xmas/winter themed name. He's solid black and pretty shy. His eyes are orange. He and Snowdrop and Jingles are getting snipped on the 8th, so we caught him just in time. 

He's super unhappy about his relocation, but hopefully he'll soon realize it's all for the better. 

Merry is finally healing up from her surgery and Noel is actively seeking a home.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Festive names? Unhappy little black kitty? hmmm.... how about Coal (after "you are going to get coal in your stocking!)

Bless you for taking these babies in and taking care of them...


----------



## bobbycos

Mochas Mommy said:


> Festive names? Unhappy little black kitty? hmmm.... how about Coal (after "you are going to get coal in your stocking!)
> 
> Bless you for taking these babies in and taking care of them...


or Lump (in dealing w/ coal)


----------



## NebraskaCat

One of the reindeer names -Dasher, Blitzen, etc.


----------



## Venusworld21

I really like Dasher and Coal. Dasher was on my short list for the two who ended up being Jingles and Snowdrop. I'll wait and see for a few days, which one suits him better, or if there's another great one that comes up for him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

"Tar" name?


----------



## Venusworld21

He's warming up and has turned pretty sweet. He's still cautious, but very chatty and getting braver all the time. I think he's young...one year or less, probably a littermate to Jingles.


----------



## Venusworld21

I ended up with Jangles for him. So now they are Jingles and Jangles. Those two and the other boy, Snowdrop, went up to be neutered today. The vet called. Surgeries are done, but while under anesthesia, they found snowdrop had lots of infected lesions, or possibly fungal sores on his feet. They're going to send him home with antibiotics and we'll just have to see how it goes. They also want to combo test him, because a reaction like that suggests some kind of auto-immune problem. 

I'll be picking everyone up in the morning.


----------



## Heather72754

Oh poor Snowdrop - I'll be hoping for the best for him.


----------



## Venusworld21

So, got some news. Jangles is actually a girl! They "neutered" her and Jingles with no problems. 

Snowdrop's FIV/FELV test came back negative, so he doesn't have those. But he's got infected ulcers on his feet, legs, lips, face, etc. The vet wants to do a $300 biopsy to try to figure out what it is, which I absolutely can't afford. So we decided to go the "second best" route and give him steroids and antibiotics. If it's autoimmune, that may be enough to clear it up. If it's some type of cancer (she said he was young for it to be this bad, if that's what it is--he's only about 3 years old), then he won't respond to this anyway and we'll have to make a quality of life decision. Here's hoping he responds well to the steroids.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venusworld, Have you seen the thread
'Terrible Head Injury'? That cat has got some strange sores that scab over than slough off leaving bald patches...
Does this sound similar to what Snowdrop is experiencing??
Hope Snowdrop improves!


----------



## Venusworld21

I saw the thread but the title made me to afraid to actually read it...


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Venusworld...skip to the last page (8) and just read about the strange sores. The head injury part was earlier...this is a secondary illness.


----------



## Venusworld21

It sounds similar to what he's got, but I don't think it's the same. His don't just scab over and fall off...they stay open and get infected. He's had 2 days worth of antibiotics now and seems to be feeling a little perkier, so hopefully it's some stress-induced immune response rather than cancer...


----------



## Venusworld21

He seems to be improving...he's definitely acting more social and friendly.  Hopefully it's just some kind of stress response or allergy and not something more serious.


----------



## Venusworld21

I had some cat rescue friends out today and they looked at everyone and said he's got severe, but classic, ringworm symptoms. On the one hand this means it's treatable and not deadly...on the other hand it means months more commitment and a bunch of work--and that everyone has been exposed. I'm going to check with the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Venusworld21

Vet agrees and has prescribed meds for everyone. It's gonna be a long six weeks.  And I have someone who wants to adopt Noel, but of course now that's on hold too.


----------



## Venusworld21

Everyone has been taking their meds well and they've all been lyme-dipped once. Second dip is scheduled for tomorrow. No blood...everyone was displeased, but relatively well behaved. Snowdrop in particular is looking much better and he's considerably more active and friendly. Infection is all cleared up. I bet they're glad to finally be feeling better!  And they're all spayed/neutered and healed up now, so as soon as we get the all clear on the ringworm front, they'll be ready to go straight up for adoption. Also I finally got some better photos. Will try to get them posted soon.


----------



## Venusworld21

Photos! I had a friend come over with her excellent camera to take photos (our digital camera magically disappeared in mid-december and we finally broke down and bought a new one recently). A lot of them are close ups, but at least it's better than the blurry, halfway across the garage photos I've got already 

Merry:





Snowdrop:








Jangles (female):





Jingles (male):









Noel:


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh my goodness!! What a gorgeous bunch!!


----------



## Venusworld21

They're all related. I can't remember whom, but either Merry or Noel is everyone's mom. Snowdrop is about 3 years old, so from a previous litter. Jingles and Jangles are both about 10-11 months, and from the same litter.


----------



## Venusworld21

Noel is adopted!  She went to a lovely couple in Seattle yesterday. They took her to the vet today. She tested negative for FIV/FELV, no active ringworm or ear mites, and she got a rabies shot. A clean bill of health. She's now unhappily hiding under their bed, but that's to be expected one day after a move. 4 to go from this batch, and still Lotus and Sanka from previous batches. As my rescue mentor put it I "won the black cat lottery."


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I'm so happy for Noel! I hope for a very happy future for her!
Now...if all these other guys could find good homes...
Prayers and paws crossed for that!


----------



## Speechie

Hooray! Glad she found a home!!
I have to say WOW to those orange eyes! I don't think I've seen such vivid orange eyes on kitties!! How pretty!


----------



## emilyatl

OMG, I love the black kitties Jingles, Jangles, and Snowdrop, they are absolutely gorgeous! I've never understood the stigma with the black cats. And, of course, the tabbies are beautiful too.


----------



## Venusworld21

Lol, I've always found black cats to be prettier looking than tabbies, personally. Of course, Merry and Noel are very pretty girls, but black is just striking.


----------



## Venusworld21

Merry is adopted! She just went home with some great people who absolutely adore her. Snowdrop, Jingles and Jangles are all still searching for their new people.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Yay! Another one finds a home with great people!! :thumbup:


----------



## spirite

Wow, they're all so beautiful - but there weren't any pictures of Merry. I was just curious because from the first pics Noel and Merry could be stand-ins for my girls. 

Congrats on getting both of them adopted! 

How is Snowdrop doing?


----------



## Venusworld21

Here's the final photos I've been using for everyone. 











































Snowdrop is doing great.  He's completely recovered from his infections and his ringworm and the hair has grown in so much that it's hard for me to distinguish him from Jingles, except that Snowdrop is considerably larger than Jingles. He's a sweet guy and seems to be pretty much over his fear of me, though meeting strangers still makes him nervous. He warms up pretty quickly though...within a few minutes. He's the one I'm pushing to get adopted next, then I'll work a little bit more with socializing the twins and hopefully that will get everyone adopted.


----------



## howsefrau32

How sweet! I just read the entire thread for the first time. The pictures are great, they all look great. What a sweet group of kitties. Thank you for helping them and taking care of them, and hopefully you will soon find great homes for them. I agree, black kitties are just the most gorgeous cats to me, the prettiest of all cats, I think. I am the proud momma of a gorgeous black boy kitty, he is just the best thing ever


----------



## spirite

Glad to hear Snowdrop's all better - he looks like such a little lovebug! 

Merry is Celia's slimmer twin. It's creepy.

They're all beautiful. Black cats are gorgeous. I'm partial to tabbies, maybe the markings on the face? but I'd adopt a black cat in a heartbeat.


----------



## Venusworld21

Someone wants to come out tonight and meet Snowdrop. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Heather72754

Awesome! All fingers and paws crossed here!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Come on Snowdrop!!
Strut your stuff! All paws crossed you get you own 'furever' home!


----------



## spirite

Hope all goes well and that he finds the perfect new human for him!


----------



## Speechie

Hope he gets his family tonight!


----------



## Venusworld21

Snowdrop is adopted! His new owners seem lovely and Snowdrop was absolutely in love with them--he was more friendly than he usually is with me. He definitely chose them. Two adoptions in one weekend was more than I had hoped for. Now I just have the twins, Jingles and Jangles, left as fosters. The house hasn't been this empty of furry bodies in probably a year. Very strange, but I'm happy for Mr. Snow. 

I should enjoy the emptiness of the house while I can, kitten seasons is right around the corner.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Glad Snowdrop give them the Stamp of Approval!!
So happy he has his own Special Home now!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spirite

I'm so glad for Snowdrop!

But...only 2 fosters? What will you do to keep yourself occupied?


----------



## Heather72754

Yay for Snowdrop!! It sounds like a great match, what a wonderful outcome for him.


----------



## Venusworld21

I'm not sure Spirite, I'm having withdrawls!


----------



## spirite

Just watch - tomorrow you'll get an urgent call from a shelter tomorrow asking if you can take another batch.  

But seriously, what an amazing accomplishment. Of all of the fosters you've had, there are only 2 with you now. That's probably a decent percentage of the number of fosters adopted out in the entire state!


----------



## Venusworld21

I got this today from the lady who adopted Snowdrop (now Stud):

I thought I let you know that Snowdrop is alright  The first day he was a little bit shy, but after he explored the house he was totally fine. He was the one who went to meet my dog not the other way and since then they are sleeping and playing together. The dog sometimes jealous, so her revenge is to eat the cat food, but they love each other. We decided to rename him, his new name is Stud, since he is a really handsome kitty  During the day he is mellow but at night he goes crazy. Like he attacked my boyfriend's leg while he was sleeping, he runs around and talks a lot, but we put him under our blanket and he just falls asleep


----------



## spirite

I'm so glad that things are working out well! (although I must admit that I waaaay prefer Snowdrop to Stud...)


----------



## Venusworld21

Lol, well he's neutered, so either way his "stud" services are limited.


----------



## gurujad

Name them after their character or their shape.. 
In this way you would never forget their names because their attitude or features will always remind you of it!! 

Adorable group! 
Keep it on!


----------



## Venusworld21

The twins (Jingles and Jangles) have now moved primarily into the laundry room since Merry got adopted. Even when I open the door to the garage, they seem to prefer the laundry room (which is heated, but also has a big glass door into the house, so they're much more "exposed" in there. They don't seem to mind and have been rapidly getting accustomed to life as indoor kitties. This week they started venturing into the house some. I'm hoping in another week or so that they'll be mellow enough to start actively searching for their forever home(s).


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venus, Great update! :thumbup:


----------



## Venusworld21

Jangles is still a bit jumpy but Jingles is ready to find his forever home.  Hopefully his new humans discover him soon so he can make their lives fabulous!

(Jangles is on the right in these photos--Jingles on the left)


----------



## spirite

gaaaaaahhhhhh, I can't believe how adorable that second picture is! It's like the great two-headed kitty!


----------



## Venusworld21

Jangles and Jingles are full-time indoor kitties now and have been for about a month. They're getting along great with my five babies and the dog and have perfect litterbox manners. Jangles has become the sweetest little girl and thinks that loves and pets are the best things ever. She's quite the cuddle bug. Jingles is a little wild man, but in an adorable, overgrown kitten kind of way. He keeps my youngest kitties on their toes and is a good playmate for them. It's a happy house right now, even with 10 kitties running around. 

I don't have a more recent photo of Jingles, but here is Jangles girl curled up in one of our cats' beds.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venus, Jingles and Jangles are little Cuties! Hope they find a special forever home soon!


----------



## Venusworld21

Jangles was adopted yesterday by a lady from Seattle.  It's been a few years since the last time she had a new cat and she is nervous, but I think they are a great match, once they both relax and get used to each other (Jangles is hiding at the moment, of course, in a strange new place).

The last photo I have of Jingles (right) and Jangles (left) together:


----------



## Heather72754

Aww, great news for Jangles! :thumb Has Jingles been adopted yet?


----------



## Venusworld21

Nope, not yet. I've been advertising them together with no luck for 4 months. I put up an ad for just one of them and Jangles was adopted 2 weeks later.  I'm going to give it a few days to make sure everything is working out for her, then start advertising her brother. He is doing great. Living in the house full time, getting along with everyone. He doesn't seem concerned that his sister is gone. He's a handsome little crazy man.


----------



## Venusworld21

Just got the word that Jangles (now Lola) is officially all settled into her home and the new owner is just in love. It looks like the adoption is going to stick.  Jingles is still looking, and now that Lola is secure in her new home, I'm going to start advertising him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

All Paws Crossed that Jingles finds his forever home soon!!
It would have been cool, if they'd have been adopted together! 
They made a striking pair!
Sharon


----------



## spirite

Awww, so glad that Jangles found a great home! So smart of you to wait and see - though I guess Jingles is fine with it!  Hope he gets adopted soon too!


----------



## Venusworld21

It would have been nice if they'd gone together, but they really aren't bonded....neither of them seem upset about being apart (it's now been 2 weeks). Jingles still has 13 other cats/kittens here to play with, so he hasn't really noticed, and Jangles/Lola has always seemed to prefer the company of people to other cats anyway. The lady considered taking Jingles as well, but he is rowdy enough to need space to run around and the apartment is really small...he would literally bounce off the walls. We'll find the perfect spot for him yet.


----------



## Venusworld21

Jangles came back two weeks ago. Her owner found out she needs to have surgery, which will require many months of recovery and mean that she can't care for herself, let alone a cat. The only family she has to help her through that recovery lives out of state and the wife is allergic to cats, so poor Jangles cannot go with her. She is back here and looking for a home again. Someone is coming to meet her tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh No! Poor Jangles...Hope this person coming to meet her...is "The One" this time!
All Paws Crossed!!
Sharon


----------



## Venusworld21

Jingles and Jangles were adopted on Saturday, together.  They spent the first day in their new home absolutely freaked out, but day two they ventured out to use the litter box. They should continue to settle in over the next week or two hopefully. The new owner is a really nice guy and very committed to providing a peaceful and loving home for these two special kitties. I am waiting to see how things go from here. I am looking forward to getting updates on these two.


----------



## spirite

Yay!! This is so great, and maybe it was destined to happen after all, and that's why the previous separate adoptions didn't work.


----------



## Venusworld21

Adoption may not work out after all. They aren't settling in to their new home well. We shall see.


----------



## spirite

Oh no! They've had the worst luck! Poor Jangles...isn't this the 3rd time she's coming back? Anything you can see in their personalities that could explain them not settling in well this time?


----------



## Venusworld21

I think I'm going to have to adopt them out separately...her first, as she's done better in a new home before...and him later. He's going to take a lot more work. And I may have to consider a barn placement for him. I'm not sure...I'll have to wait and see what they're like once they're back here. It's only her second time coming back, but counting me and the people I got her from (who moved her twice), she's been in 5 homes. And he's been in 4 now. 

Poor little love bugs.


----------



## Heather72754

Aww, poor babies.  It must take a toll on them, but so glad they have you to come back to and hoping they will find the forever home that is meant for them. When you say 'not settling in', what exactly was happening with them? Too bad, it sounds like the guy that had them was very committed so it sounded hopeful.


----------



## Venusworld21

He did seem very committed...I guess they're spending a lot of time hiding under the bed, not letting him approach them at all. He said he's tried several of the suggestions I've made with little to no improvement. He's going to give it a little more time, then see how things are at that point.


----------



## Venusworld21

I got a great email from their owner yesterday that FINALLY they had a breakthrough and are now doing very well. They've decided he's not completely terrifying and is actually quite a nice guy to have for an owner. It's still tentative, but their home situation is looking much brighter! Thank goodness!


----------



## spirite

That's such great news! I'm glad he didn't give up too quickly. Hopefully, this was the turnaround and everything will be smooth sailing from now!


----------

